# Adoption et Protection animale > Les Adoptés et Sortis d'affaire ! > En Attente de Confirmation >  Grand lapin chercher nouvelle famille

## Yolene

Informations sur l'animal


*Nom:* Marie-Jo
*Type:* Lapin
						
						
*Sexe:* Femelle






Situation actuelle







 Bonjour, 

Je vous contacte concernant un lapin qu'un collègue à moi a trouvé sur le bord de la route, il l'a pris chez lui mais malheureusement son chat n'arrêtait pas de l'attaquer donc j'ai proposé mon aide, ayant déjà 2 lapins.
C'est une lapine de (nous supposons) moins de 2 ans, race géant papillon. Elle est stérilisée et ses vaccins sont en ordre.
Nous l'avons appelé Marie-Jo. Nous pensions qu'elle s'entendrai bien avec nos lapins mais malheureusement ce n'est pas le cas.
Je ne peux malheureusement pas la garder plus longtemps car je vais déménager bientôt.
Elle est très affectueuse et très curieuse. J'ai essayé de lui trouver une nouvelle famille avec assez d'espace pour qu'elle soit heureuse, mais je n'ai personne dans mes connaissances qui pourrait l'accueillir. 
C'est pourquoi j'essaye sur ce forum  :Smile: 
J'aimerais qu'elle reste en Belgique pour que nous puissions avoir des nouvelles  :Smile: 
Un enorme merci d'avance!

----------


## aurore27

une photo de Marie-Jo pour une meilleure diffusion, svp ?

----------


## Yolene

J'ai rajouté des photos dans mon message ! merci  :Smile:

----------

